# Trying again



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Well hello lovely people,    I have not been on here for way to long. I have PCOS along with many other health problems and my husband has a border line count, we were TTC for almost 8 years when 1 month before our IVF we conceived naturally, which I believe was down to weight loss and relaxing re TTC. I am now the proud Mammy of a beautiful 3.5 year old girl named Seren. We have been trying for another child for the last 2.5 years but through a back problem which needed surgery and the loss of my Mam my weight has risen to an all time high which has impacted on my cycles making them very irregular so now I am doing Slimming World in the hope that weight loss will help me be a Mammy again. 


Looking forward to getting to know you all again and meeting new 


Rhian x


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

hi hun.
came across your post and thought i'd write 
i have pcos and dp has low sperm count and mobility.
i had irregular periods till i had ovarian drilling in July this year.
I've had three af's since op.
good luck to you hun
hope to speak soon   xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome back  great news on your DD hunny i presume thats her in your picture? so sorry to hear you are having t go though it all again for a second baby, and especially after losing your mum, that cant have been easy on you. but it sounds like you are staying positive, which is fantastic, great news on the slimming world!! keep us all up to date on your progress and best of luck  xxx 
  being send your way


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Rhian
wishing you all the very best for your weight loss hun, I went the other way when I lost my Mam, but I had some weight to shift by the time we got a sniff of being close to the top of the waiting list - but what better incentive eh?  Our little miracles are our inspiration in everything - hugs
Sheila


----------

